# Lake Erie Anchor type and size



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a 19 foot Starcraft aluminum holiday. I currently have a grapple style folding anchor that I do not fold. I use 4 feet of chain and double the depth of rode. Some times it holds. and if more than two feet of waves, it slips. I have the ability to cast lead around the folding shank. 

What total weight would you suggest or should I just switch to a better style? I have the lead and vinyl so it would be at no cost to "fix" this one.

I was thinking of casting the lead, then dipping the anchor in liquid vinyl to coat it. I have the lead and vinyl so it would be at no cost to "fix" this one.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Just buy a Danforth type and run 6' of chain and be done with it!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

GRADY228 said:


> Just buy a Danforth type and run 6' of chain and be done with it!!


THANKS 

What size would you suggest? I have a limited cash supply right now and would prefer to spend it on fuel. But If I need a Danforth then I'll have to save up. I can cast the lead I have and sell it.

Please understand that I have the ability to cast a weight around the shaft of the one I have. I have over 600 pounds of lead and I can hot dip vinyl.

I am retired and before I became disabled, for extra cash I was casting lead bars from scrap wheel weights and selling the lead on E-bay. That is what payed for the boat. Budget pays medical costs and living expenses. So if I have to wait to get an anchor that is easier to lift so be it. Any suggestions on the amount of weight to add the one I have for now would be appreciated. I was planning on going out again on Thursday.


Is their size chart good or should I go one size larger? I can see the advantage of weighing less with greater holding power than the lead idea. 
Especially with the Deep set II http://www.danforthanchors.com/deepset.html

I am going to get the Deep set II when I can.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You need to add more scope to your rode. The scope should be any where from 3x the depth in calm water to 5x or 7x the depth in rougher conditions. The longer length allows the line to pull on a more horizontal plane which helps the flukes dig deeper. It also helps absorb the shock on the line to counteract the occasional large wave which would otherwise lift the anchor from the bottom.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Ken G said:


> You need to add more scope to your rode. The scope should be any where from 3x the depth in calm water to 5x or 7x the depth in rougher conditions. The longer length allows the line to pull on a more horizontal plane which helps the flukes dig deeper. It also helps absorb the shock on the line to counteract the occasional large wave which would otherwise lift the anchor from the bottom.


THANKS

My scope has only been 2X


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's what you want. I've been using this one on Erie for five years and love it. It also comes apart in two pieces in about fifteen seconds for easy storage. It's also very light.


http://www.premiumpowersports.com/Panther-Waterspike-Anchor-p-134.html


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

THANKS,

Check your PM


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a Waterspike too, it works good on Erie. Just remember to gently release it, not just toss it overboard. If you toss it the ring will slip down into the release position. Gander Mountain used to sell them locally too, might want to call them first though to make sure they still do. Might save you a few shipping dollars.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Look into ' Pyramid Style',

They use these ALOT in rivers with strong currents. St. Jo' RIVER (mich.) is another area that the guides use.

Simple to cast your own. Google > Pyramid Anchor < & do a little reasearch.

GREAT HOLDING POWER

Nik


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the anchor tips everyone.

Issue may be resolved without having to cast one. I was talking to a neighbor. Turns out he was using his Dad's old modified anchor for his dinghy.

He wanted my folding grapple anchor so I traded. His dad lived in Florida and had modified a smaller anchor by welding larger blades to it. They are vertical because of the sandy grass he was anchoring in.

Weighs 8 pounds without the chain and has a weight to slip into to hollow handle to make it 11 lbs.

I will try it as is. If it does not work with the flukes in the position they are in, I can grind off the welds and my bolt them back on in a Danforth position with a wider spread. Using the proper grade of bolts will be just as good as welded.

Addition to post: I just finished researching Northill anchors. (name showed in the photo) Turns out this style is still made and is well know for it's holding power. I shouldn't have to turn the flukes. All I have to do is add a bar so the plow sits flat instead of vertical. AND THIS STYLE HAS A HISTORICAL ISSUE SINCE MY UNCLE FLEW A PBY http://anchors.synthasite.com/northill-anchor.php








[/IMG]


----------

